# Axolotl Fun !!!



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I adopted two baby axolotl yesterday  a Melanoid and a Leucistic. They are currently in a 10 gallon grow out tank, I am looking for a 20 gallon upgrade ( they will eventually be housed in a 40 long) 











Natsu ( the Melanoid) 


























Mudkip ( the Leucistic) 


















Both in the tank


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice! You happen to like Pokemon, am I right?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

What kind of question is that? Who doesn't like pokemon? 

I can't wait til they are bigger and less fragile


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Omg. Mudkip. DOULEIKMUDKIPZ!?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Petco is having their $1 per gallon sale ... So its time to upgrade


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

These little ones are tricky ... i can't get them to eat and I can't find either one today * sigh* they love to hide ..


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Holy crap I want axolotls. I saw one in the lps, and they were selling it for 60$. Obviously, nobody here knows what the heck they are. An elitist pet for now.  Jealous.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Laki if you ever want advice or help I am a beginner as well but I know places with great resources 

YAY I found them  LOL They like their rock cave ... They are gonna be so sad when they outgrow it


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Our LFS sells them for $15-16.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Why does their price and where they are sold matter?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Because they're 60$ here... Which means neither I nor silverfang will likely get one soon  (maybe she will.. I ain't rolling in that kind of dough)


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL See if you can find a breeder on Caudata.org  I got mine from a local breeder ... 

Its SO cheap to set up their tank Once they get bigger they will be even cooler.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, it's easy for USA members to find breeders. There was a Canadian breeder recently or a while back. Either way, I'm not prepared to own them. I simply do not have the space for the size tank they need.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Careful with them, the young are cannibalistic until they hit around 6" in length. .


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes I know They are I have done all my research ... I just havent gotten a chance to pick up a divider yet ... Luckily they are totally avoiding each other but I still plan to divide the tank soon. Its rare for them to stay cannibalistic that long but its usually the safe wait time.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

The little ones are doing well .. Not sure they are eating though ... 

natsu's little butt 









Mudkips favorite place 









The little ones ignoring each other 









Mudkip is a bit see through at this age 









My little melanoid baby 









I hope he gets big fluffy gills


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I got both to eat today  Just picking up bloodworms in the tongs and dropping them in front of their faces  They only ate one each but Hey ... At least I know they are eating


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sooo jealous! IThey are cute little guys, good luck with them.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks  I will keep this thread updated


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

My silly Mudkip ... 

The axolotls haven't been in a very photogenic mood lately.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

So ... Mudkip has grown a little ... 










Food belly 









The size difference is scary ... they were not that different in size when I got them ...


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoa. He is awesome!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

They still have a lot of growing to do, but he is growing SO fast I have to divide them


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, I wonder what is causing the difference! Is the brown one getting starved by the white one?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Actually they both have very full bellies it seems different colors have different growth rates. Believe it or not that dark baby should be completely black when grown.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool. Well I wouldn't say BLACK, but a really dark version of what he is now!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Actually Melanoids turn black its the main selling point of a melanoid ... Some are paler shades but all turn black.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

My bubbies are getting big ... Mostly Mudkip lol 

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you hold them out of water? Or in water? Do they bite? How do you catch them?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol no you shouldn't hold them because the oils in your skin ... I used a net but you have to be careful ... mine haven't bitten but they are over eager feeders as a species


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd never heard of these before and just did some quick research on them! They are very fascinating creatures and I hope one day I can keep a pair! For now, I'll follow this lovely thread and your lovely axolotl's!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Even if you wash your hands?? See, I'd want to be touching them all the time lol


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

It would stress them out plus just like fish you don't want to expose them to soaps and such


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

They are so cute! I have had newts but never axolotls.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I should get some more pictures after I clean the tank  ( with no substrate it always looks like a mess) Mudkip I swear has grown about 2 inches


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My goodness, look at that happy face!! He's grown quite a bit too! I'm lovin' those fluffy gills!!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know why the water looks so dirty  I do at least 25% water changes weekly. But their divider holders came 










Thank you  I love their gills I try to keep them happy.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Well my friend decided she wanted Mudkip lol so Natsu now has the whole tank .. 

The baby has grown quite a bit 

Covered in food 









20 long ( Natsu is in the middle right above the t valve)


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

SO CUTE!!

Oh my goodness, all these pictures really make me what to have one! But I have no other place for tanks :-(

I loved watching your babies grow up though! Really amazing!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you  Its been fun for us watching him grow too, luckily he is only half of his adult size so we still have some growing to enjoy  

We actually added a new amphibian to our family as well if you are interested in looking up his thread  

( Actually both are unsexed due to age but I am calling them boys )


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sure! Will do! I love logs and all, great fun to watch along with everyone! It's kind of like watching a movie with a big group of friends haha.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I try to update all my logs fairly regularly.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahhh, Natsu's so cute!!!!! If I could keep a 20 long or bigger I'd totally have one of these but I'm fully stocked with tanks as it is!!

How do you tell genders on them?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Natsu is sexually immature so there is no way to yet but you sex them by the base of the tail. 

Axolotls are a huge commitment, they have to be kept under 70 degrees F and live 10+ years ... The minimum tank size for an axie is a 10 gallon, I just spoil mine.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I had done some reading on them when I first found your thread because I had never heard of them! They're so fascinating though :-D I had figured that Natsu was immature but I was just wondering in general was all ^_^ So at what age roughly do they mature?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

roughly 6-8 inches you can begin sexing. I am a beginner as well as I am still learning. 

Did you find Ninja's thread?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh cool, good to know at least ^_^ I always love learning new things anyway :-D

I had forgotten about it but I have it up now so going to look through it ^_^


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Natsu eating  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzM-Q9oY7Rc&feature=youtu.behttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzM-Q9oY7Rc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup, definitely need an Axolotl in my life at some point! That video is just so adorable! Is that a feeder fish in there?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, they have almost no nutritional value ... I need to breed my own honestly but they are not recommended to feed, Natsu just loves hunting them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahh gotcha! So are they strictly carnivores then?

So even home bred feeder fish, would they have more nutritional value because they were raised in proper conditions? Or still not much value for little Natsu?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Overall not too much value, I just prefer breeding for safeties sake. Earthworms are the best diet for them. 

Yes they are strictly carnivores ... unfortunately a lot of people feed them reptomin because they do not realize this.


----------

